# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Co sądzicie o stosowaniu tabletek antykoncepcyjnych na trądzik?

## Ania

Witam,

Mam problemy z trądzikiem. Byłam już u dermatologa, który przepisał mi maści, niestety nie pomagają. Słyszałam, że tabletki antykoncepcyjne pomagają. Czy ktoś używał, jak tak to jakich? Dziękuję za odp.

----------


## orkisz

hej,
mój ginekolog przepisał mi tabletki antykoncepcyjne Sindi 35, sa podobne w składzie  do Diane, ale niby bezpieczniejsze. 
Uważam że są naprawdę skuteczne, ale tylko tymczasowo likwidują trądzik
byłam z nich zadowolona, bo nie wywołały żadnych skutków ubocznych  i trądzik się znacznie zmniejszył. 

Niestety po odstawieniu tabletek antykoncepcyjnych trądzik ponownie może się nasilić  :Frown:  

Pozdrawiam

----------

